# Win 98 boot floppy on USB



## blued

Hi,

How can I get a Win 98 start-up floppy image to boot on a USB flash drive?

I searched for several hours for an appropriate boot method but cant figure out which is best that would apply to this, syslinux or grub, either of which I dont know much about anyway.

Thanks


----------



## Squashman

We have covered this topic plenty of times on the forums.
http://blogs.oreilly.com/digitalmedia/2004/10/utility-to-make-usb-flash-driv.html

http://ucsu.colorado.edu/~shaher/Bootable_USB.html
http://www.bootdisk.com/pendrive.htm


----------

